# ss Maine?



## Wismajorvik

Forty odd years ago I was on the beach in the Ivory Coast and observed what I took to be a sailing vessel beached to the north of me close to the border with Liberia. Subsequently I walked to the site and discovered it was actually a freighter with its goal post masts askew. I took a photo, (since mislaid) and can only recollect the name 'Maine' and possibly a wartime standard build. Now with the internet I assumed I could formally identify the vessel but no luck. Anyone know of this wreck?


----------



## wightspirit

It was the French MV Maine, 4513 tons, built 1947, wrecked 8 October 1963 after running aground 3 miles west of Tabou, Ivory Coast, with a cargo of timber.

Dave W


----------



## Wismajorvik

wightspirit said:


> It was the French MV Maine, 4513 tons, built 1947, wrecked 8 October 1963 after running aground 3 miles west of Tabou, Ivory Coast, with a cargo of timber.
> 
> Dave W


Many thanks. I obtained some details after I reposted my query on the "wrecks" forum and researched further. Enroute from Libreville to Dakar and ran aground in fog. The coastline was not accurately charted as I recall.


----------

